# BACON!



## BB-que (Mar 6, 2020)

10lb belly from Costco cured, sliced and packaged.  Used pops wet brine and cure.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice looking bacon! Great job!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 6, 2020)

Nice looking bacon, now you can make that little guy some breakfast, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2020)

Bacon looks great!


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 6, 2020)

BB-que said:


> 10lb belly from Costco cured, sliced and packaged.  Used pops wet brine and cure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good BB! Bacon is the flavor of the day today!
Next time you do a brine cure, try adding about half of one of those little bottles of Maple Extract to the brine. You'll be pleasantly surprised :-)


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks awesome! Did you smoke it?


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 6, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks awesome! Did you smoke it?


That's what I was wondering. Did you skip a step?
I've had unsmoked bacon at resorts in Mexico, and it just isn't the same to me.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks great.  I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my slicer.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 6, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Looks good BB! Bacon is the flavor of the day today!
> Next time you do a brine cure, try adding about half of one of those little bottles of Maple Extract to the brine. You'll be pleasantly surprised :-)


Thanks for the tip.  Will try


----------



## BB-que (Mar 6, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks awesome! Did you smoke it?


I did, gave it cold smoke for about 8 hours


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 6, 2020)

Pop’s brine makes very good bacon. Enjoy


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks nice.


----------

